
Stadia Game list nominated for deletion at Wikipedia, while PS games list is not - laurensr
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Articles_for_deletion/List_of_Google_Stadia_games
======
drannex
This makes sense to me, Stadia isn't a gaming platform, it's a streaming
platform for PC games. You won't see a List of All Movies on Netflix list, but
you'll see a list of all movies developed for Orion Pictures.

